# Japplet hintergrundbild will einfach nicht klappen



## fN0 (18. Juni 2006)

hallo,
bei mir geht es um ein schulprojekt wo mehrere leute mitarbeiten, das programm ist sogut wie fertig, wir kriegen nur einfach kein hintergrundbild in das programm.. ich weiß hier wurde das schon oft gefragt und ich hab auch alles gelesen, aber nix will klappen (3 tage und 2 nächte hab ichs probiert)... ich füge den quelltext der oberflächenklasse mal komplett hinzu, ich will nicht behaupten er sei super toll..aber nen hintergrundbild muss sich da doch einfügen lassen. 
bitte um hilfe da morgen das projekt präsentiert werden muss und ne bessere oberfläche macht halt mehr eindruck als schlichtes weiß ^^ ich hoffe jemand blickt durch den quellcode


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2006)

```
import java.awt.Canvas;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Toolkit;


public class MyCanvas extends Canvas{

	
	public void paint(Graphics arg0) {
		Image img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("C:/aff.jpg");
		arg0.drawImage(
				img,
				getX(),
				getY(),null);
	}
}
```


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Canvas;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.Toolkit;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class TestPane extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private JPanel jContentPane = null;

	 
	public TestPane() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

	 
	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(300, 200);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
		MyCanvas myCanvas = new MyCanvas();
		this.getContentPane().add(myCanvas);
	}
 
	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

}
```


----------

